# No more Atomic Snowboard this year?



## ckang008 (May 18, 2009)

I'm trying to find more information about Atomic Sir Floatalot and looks like there's no more website for atomic snowboard, only ski product remains. 


anyone can refer me to other websites with more details of Sir Floatalot?

Thanks


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

This isn't Atomics website but it has some info on that neat lookin' ride.
Atomic 2012 Sir Floatalot Snowboard at Levelninesports.com

TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm startin' to like the sounds of this thing, can't any of you board testers out there, get on the horn & get some reviews on this thing? 

I know it would be on my hit list, 

It's been talked about a few times on here, but unless I just can't find it, nobody has actually tried one?

TT


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

ckang008 said:


> I'm trying to find more information about Atomic Sir Floatalot and looks like there's no more website for atomic snowboard, only ski product remains.
> 
> 
> anyone can refer me to other websites with more details of Sir Floatalot?
> ...


At that price better pull the trigger before some other powder hound on here snaps it up.


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

dreampow said:


> At that price better pull the trigger before some other powder hound on here snaps it up.


^^^^ this

i heard about this board before the start of last season but reviews never popped up. still curious...


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

the shape looks very similar to k2s pow boards for 2013. am i wrong on that? im assuming the atomic has more rocker.


----------



## Nose Dradamous (Jul 19, 2010)

Atomic pulled the plug on shred sticks.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

They put out some good ones while they did, Rode a 2006 Atomic Hatchet for years and it was a great board :thumbsup:


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Looks like some pretty sweet deals to be had on all Atomic boards:thumbsup::thumbsup:. 

Too bad for their company, but the economy and the weather (in terms of snow) has been crappy in Europe.


----------



## ckang008 (May 18, 2009)

thanks for the update snowolf. hope things get better. wonder if warranty of purchase this year is still valid.

just picked up a sir floatalot from levelnine and looking forward to use it this coming winter.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

ckang008 said:


> thanks for the update snowolf. hope things get better. wonder if warranty of purchase this year is still valid.
> 
> just picked up a sir floatalot from levelnine and looking forward to use it this coming winter.


Are you a Vancouverite?

TT


----------



## ckang008 (May 18, 2009)

timmytard said:


> Are you a Vancouverite?
> 
> TT


I was. now in hong kong but often go to japan to snowboard. I will be back in vancouver and seatle this weekend and looks like a good time to pickup a board


----------

